# Smith & Edwards Gun Auction



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Did anybody go to the gun sale last saturday? I haven't been up to it for quite a few years. In the past people got caught up in the auction excitement and paid more than they should have. I am wondering if it was the same or if any good deals were made. 

Thanks,
BugBuilder


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Your so right on the auction fever. LOL..
I went there last year thinking in might
get a good price on a Stoger coach gun they had on auction.
It went for 100 bucks more than original price.
So I just stopped at Impact on the way home.
Still went home empty.

Spry


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I was there, always a good time. There were some good deals, a couple of the shotguns went for a few hundred under. Mike Casey is a great guy.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Do you remember what the Benelli Legacy went for? That is the one I am saving for but didn't figure it would be worth my time to go to the sale. 

Thanks,
BugBuilder


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't remember exactly, but all of the expensive shotguns went under price if I remember correctly.


----------

